# Dropping the Samsung Gear S3



## Nemo_Sandman

I have decided to let go the S3 and to go back to a Casio Atomic ABC. 
Why? 

The pro of the S3 are:
Quality of construction. 
Hard to scratch. 
Great attention to design. 
Great phone on your wrist. 
Bezel used is clever. 
Great screen. 
Great alarms vibration and sounds. 

The con:
Timing function are lame and battery consuming. 
No compass. 
Not really water proof. 
Energy consuming with no warning. 
GPS is unreliable on the long-run. 

What's made me drop the ball is the third time something trivial ate my battery in 5 hours. 
It happened with Samsung stopwatch draining all my battery. Then some faces unidentified draining 60% of the battery in 4 hours... 
It means the S3 was not reliable in energy consumption. 
Sometimes I need to hit the road and I need to count on my timekeeper. Thinking I got 80% and finding I got 30% necause of some stupid energy bug is not what I want from my trusted equipment...
Also I get tired of unreliable GPS tracking which for no reason stop to record... Endomondo was so buggy. Even when draining my phone battery... 

So all in all, despite its qualities the S3 is in my own experience a Nice gadget but a unreliable watch. 
Samsung are not watchmakers, they are phone makers. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

So what Casio watch are you looking at?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Samsung are not watchmakers, they are phone makers.


Well, they're _kinda_ phone makers (they don't actually write the Android OS from the ground up, remember; that's Google's), and unfortunately for the Gear S3, they're not good at writing their own Tizen OS, either.

Gotta make _fundamentally good_ gadgets to make a good smartwatch.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm agree. 
But it's a question if choice in design. 
First cover the watch base then add the smart connectivity and sensors. 
But if the first base is not covered... I got a giant WTF on a light bulb... 🤣
They did thought about a way to lock the watch and it has been let for independant developpers to find a solution. 
The worst is y'the official Samsung stopwatch limited to three hours.... And draining the battery faster than the GPS and the wifi together... 
Such a shame. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

lvt said:


> So what Casio watch are you looking at?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


A Prw7000FC.









One thing really surprised me on the S3 is the quality of the material. Mine one the frontier and it was doorknobs proof.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm agree.
> But it's a question if choice in design.
> First cover the watch base then add the smart connectivity and sensors.
> But if the first base is not covered... I got a giant WTF on a light bulb... 藍
> They did thought about a way to lock the watch and it has been let for independant developpers to find a solution.
> The worst is y'the official Samsung stopwatch limited to three hours.... And draining the battery faster than the GPS and the wifi together...
> Such a shame.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


You're right to say to "cover the watch base" first, yet the connectivity -- as far as sending basic information to and from the watch goes -- needs to be fully baked-in and working correctly long before public release, too. Otherwise, all you have is an overpowered digital watch.

To be fair to Samsung, I don't know Tizen's history (the Wikipedia page might be edited wholly by Samsung themselves; it's got a note that says, "This entry reads like an advertisement"); but Apple, even if they didn't realize it, spent close to thirty years putting the pieces in place for solid smartwatch support, especially if you count OpenSTEP and NeXTStep as ancestors to iOS and watchOS.

It's easy to put some icons on a little touchscreen. There's a thousand gadget factories that can do it -- you can see their results in any shopping mall. Making a properly good personal gadget, with a clear, discoverable UI, a stable OS, good power management, tight data security, and and a well-sorted developer ecosystem (meaning an environment for creating, editing, and distributing apps) is _hard._ That's why there are so few serious contenders in the smartwatch game right now.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Eventually I have bitten the bullet another time with a Garmin Fenix 5X... 
The Prw7000 never arrived. 
Another crook on eBay. 
PayPal saved me. 
So here goes the Fenix. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shazam7

Such a shame. About to spring for both Classic and Frontier.



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have decided to let go the S3 and to go back to a Casio Atomic ABC.
> Why?
> 
> The pro of the S3 are:
> Quality of construction.
> Hard to scratch.
> Great attention to design.
> Great phone on your wrist.
> Bezel used is clever.
> Great screen.
> Great alarms vibration and sounds.
> 
> The con:
> Timing function are lame and battery consuming.
> No compass.
> Not really water proof.
> Energy consuming with no warning.
> GPS is unreliable on the long-run.
> 
> What's made me drop the ball is the third time something trivial ate my battery in 5 hours.
> It happened with Samsung stopwatch draining all my battery. Then some faces unidentified draining 60% of the battery in 4 hours...
> It means the S3 was not reliable in energy consumption.
> Sometimes I need to hit the road and I need to count on my timekeeper. Thinking I got 80% and finding I got 30% necause of some stupid energy bug is not what I want from my trusted equipment...
> Also I get tired of unreliable GPS tracking which for no reason stop to record... Endomondo was so buggy. Even when draining my phone battery...
> 
> So all in all, despite its qualities the S3 is in my own experience a Nice gadget but a unreliable watch.
> Samsung are not watchmakers, they are phone makers.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

No regret!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drzeller

Nemo_Sandman said:


> No regret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


Hi there! How do you get to that battery screen? I may not have it on my Fenix 3 HR.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-T707V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Battery Gauge is a widget! 😊

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## drzeller

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Battery Gauge is a widget! 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Charging the battery is very fast which is really convenient. 
Also the F5X do not get hot during the process.









I use a power bank. It's handy. 









And it's so fast the charge increment between pictures shots...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Leather band!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

